# Project Metafiction (Inquire Within)



## Person3021 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,
I have an idea. More like a vision, I suppose. I won't call it a dream, but only because this isn't a speech on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial and I'm not Martin Luther King (to my great chagrin, I might add). The vision I have is of an open-source universe, where anyone who is willing to follow some simple rules can contribute. Where no one has to worry about publishing rights because those publishing rights are available to all who obey the rules. Once something is finalized it would become part of the canon, providing it was plausible and didn't conflict with what has already been written. This would be an entirely new universe as well, so as to avoid copyright laws.

But let me back up a bit, so that we may see what inspired this idea, vision, or what-have-you. When I ask what enthralls the readers of Lord of the Rings, or the viewers of Star Wars, Star Trek, or the Matrix, what do you suppose the answer will be? No doubt if I asked thousands of people, some would answer it was the plot, others that it was the characters, and of course there would be a few who'd never heard of any of those tales. But for writers, I think there is quite another reason why they are enthralled with these works. They are in love with the world or universe created, and astonished by how vast it is compared to how little of it is explored. For example, wouldn't it be fascinating to read about the Wookiees' stone age or watch Middle Earth progress to the spacefaring era? Yet this is not possible, for even if such stories were written, there are rights to be obtained that very few authors have access to.

That is what will make Project Metafiction different. The rights to the universe belong to anyone who wants to contribute, so long as they agree that they will allow others the same freedom. Content created for Project Metafiction could be sold or given away, and that would be entirely up to the author. Whereas in other cases the options are restricted by publishing and content rights, this would simply not be the case for the Project Metafiction universe.

Now, perhaps most of you will wonder why I am posting this in a forum for artists, and the answer is simple: Project Metafiction needs artists. To conceptualize the numerous ideas such as new species, worlds, and buildings, several artists will eventually be necessary. It would not pay anything, but if you are the type of artist who is always on the lookout for ideas, or you just like to draw new things, this would allow you to do that. If you are interested, please reply to this post or send me a private message.

Thanks,
Scott
P.S. If you are interested, but want more information, please visit projectmetafiction.wikidot.com


----------



## mzooo (Apr 27, 2013)

That was something that I have thinked while working on http://paintaphoto.org, for every picture, that is made pubic by author, you can view how author it had drawn, copy it with different name, undo some steps and than draw yourself. There is no idea or rules currently written, but I think I should just copy to rules your text on basics of metafiction idea ;]


----------



## Person3021 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say...


----------

